# Cost of Boer goats?



## Frozenloc2

I'm wondering how much people pay for baby boer goats? Do people like to buy a baby or a herd of adults to be butchered? Do people actually have them as pets? I'm into the mini's but I'm very curious about the meat goats lately. Can you milk them also or just for meat?


----------



## goatnutty

Well right now around here a grade weather kid is $75 each.Does and bucks are $100+.That is if they aren't registered.Registered stock goes about the same for weathers and $150 at the least for does.$200 at least for bucks mostly.If you are definatley thinking about starting a large herd of them then go ahead and get several at once but if your unsure only get 1 or 2.I use them as pets and for meat as well as shows.Ihave never milked one but that doesn't mean you can't.


----------



## goathappy

I sell mine at $100-$150 a piece depending upon quality, my brother sells for $175-$250. That is for does, bucks are usually $150-$175. Wethers are sold by the pound. You can have boers as pets, they are very calm and sweet. We've never milked the boers, but I don't know why you couldn't. As far as meat goes, most people just buy it out of the freezer from us, but you can buy wethers and raise them also.


----------



## kelebek

I personally just got "into" the whole Boer thing along with my minis. We did it for meat for the family, but now people are finding out what we are up to and want meat also - so may need to increase my herd. 

My buck is a 90/10 Boer/Spanish - my girls are 50/50 boer/saanen and the other is 75/25 boer/saanen. I am supposed to be getting another one that is 50/50 Boer Nigerian. I heard that these can be awesome milkers and great meat - so we will see how her off spring are.

My two Saanen Boer girls were bred by the "almighty Gabe" who learned how to get on the barn roof and jump down into the doe pen and bred everything in sight - including my boers - DARN IT!


----------



## Frozenloc2

I went to a auction last night. Alot of the boer goats were were lame in there backend. Very weak behind! Isn't that a disease? Also, a couple nice looking boer babies went thru, just weaned and sold for $40 each. Is that real good?


----------



## kelebek

When you see them at auction - you have to be very careful. They can pick up disease and infections very easily there.

I know with my babies,when I had triplets, one was weak in the backend, and it was a selenium deficiency. I gave him BoSe right after he was born and he bounced back - but from what I was told - it had to get into him immediately to correct itself. If it is from selenium deficiency, it is called white muscle disease.


----------



## alyssa_romine

My first piece of advice would be to stay away from sale barns. Also...I have milked my older boer doe...cant say much about it since I dont drink goat milk...I didnt milk her all the way out, just a little for the colostrum.

I sell my wethers for $50, bucks for $75 and does for $100-$150


----------



## Frozenloc2

thank you everybody for your replies


----------



## kccjer

Frozenloc2 said:


> I went to a auction last night. Alot of the boer goats were were lame in there backend. Very weak behind! Isn't that a disease? Also, a couple nice looking boer babies went thru, just weaned and sold for $40 each. Is that real good?


If you are careful what you are doing, auctions can get you some excellent bargains. Weaned boer babies go for between $2.00 and $2.50 a pound here...so $40 was probably a pretty good deal depending on the quality. When buying at the sale barn pay attention to the health of ALL the animals in the pen you are looking at....coughing? lumps that might be CL? Thin, hunched backs, lame, overgrown hooves, etc. Look at udders closely...huge teats or uneven, etc, Educate yourself as to what good quality is. You don't want to get home with a goat that has a lot of conformation issues. Registered stock here is outta my price range....$500 for does and $1000 for a buck! I can pick up some decent commercial does for between $100 and $150....sometimes less. Oh, and you should probably quarantine anything you buy at an auction (I don't but have gotten real lucky so far)


----------



## kccjer

Oh, and Boers are a "traditional" meat goat. You may have some that are ok for milking, but for the most part you won't get much out of them. Crossing them with a milk goat will often get you one that milks fairly well andstill hang a decent carcass.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree.... If you buy from the sale barn (which, personally, I wouldn't do) make sure to quarantine them before adding them in with the rest of the herd. Make sure they are worm free, get decals done, test for CAE, CL, etc. might seem like a lot but its important IMO.


----------



## toth boer goats

This is a old post you all are responding to 04-19-2008


----------



## Bill708

kccjer said:


> If you are careful what you are doing, auctions can get you some excellent bargains. Weaned boer babies go for between $2.00 and $2.50 a pound here...so $40 was probably a pretty good deal depending on the quality. When buying at the sale barn pay attention to the health of ALL the animals in the pen you are looking at....coughing? lumps that might be CL? Thin, hunched backs, lame, overgrown hooves, etc. Look at udders closely...huge teats or uneven, etc, Educate yourself as to what good quality is. You don't want to get home with a goat that has a lot of conformation issues. Registered stock here is outta my price range....$500 for does and $1000 for a buck! I can pick up some decent commercial does for between $100 and $150....sometimes less. Oh, and you should probably quarantine anything you buy at an auction (I don't but have gotten real lucky so far)


Sale barn not a good ideal. List of diseases I brought home pink eye barber pole worms foot rot cocidia spent more on medicine to have half my goats die and the ones I bought also could of bought registered show goats never again


----------



## kccjer

Bill708 said:


> Sale barn not a good ideal. List of diseases I brought home pink eye barber pole worms foot rot cocidia spent more on medicine to have half my goats die and the ones I bought also could of bought registered show goats never again


It's a gamble, but you can bring all that home from a private seller too. Here....the sale barn is our major market. Again...you have to be prepared for what you are looking for. I've seen a lot of really nice goats go thru that I would have loved to have right up until I looked at the ones that came with them....CL lumps, lame, coughing, hunched backs, etc. Any time you bring a new animal of any species onto your farm, you risk bringing a disease with you. Quite honestly, any time you drive onto someone else's farm, you risk bringing a disease home.


----------



## Bill708

Yea I run a closed herd now no more outsiders learned my lesson now


----------



## RhinoWhite

goatnutty said:


> Well right now around here a grade weather kid is $75 each.Does and bucks are $100+.That is if they aren't registered.Registered stock goes about the same for weathers and $150 at the least for does.$200 at least for bucks mostly.If you are definatley thinking about starting a large herd of them then go ahead and get several at once but if your unsure only get 1 or 2.I use them as pets and for meat as well as shows.Ihave never milked one but that doesn't mean you can't.


I was on an auction in Pretoria yesterday were only boer goats were offered. About 200 of them. They were all studbook and there the prices were about R3000 to R15000 per animal (with the does being often pregnant). Divide that by 10 or 11 and you have the dollar price:
Here some video footage from the auction:


----------



## crazy4boers16

I payed about $150 for a kid that already one her first show at a month or so old


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

